# Pbr



## razorexpress (Jun 29, 2007)

What dose the PBR on my brakes stand for......im new to gto's someone help?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

http://www.pbr.com.au/


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Pabst Blue Ribbon!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I read on PBR's website awile back and they clam that their two piston calipers(GTO's,Corvette) perform just as good as four piston calipers!


----------

